# My mare 9 months pregnant



## Rachel (Mar 27, 2007)

I probably have nothing to be concerned about, just need some reassurance. My mare is due the end of May and seems awfully big already. I think part of my problem is my mare last year barely looked pregnant but foaled a wonderful little colt at 330 days. She probably isn't a good one to compare to. This mare has had many foals before (only 1 with me), 15 years old, 36 inches tall. I tend to worry about this mare way too much but only because I LOVE her to pieces! Here's my Dolly with lots of winter fluff still




:


----------



## kaykay (Mar 27, 2007)

she looks fine to me



love the mane! all that hair can be really misleading


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Mar 27, 2007)

She looks normal to me. My 33.5" mare is wayyyyy bigger than that and by the time she is ready to foal she looks like she will explode. I don't think you have anything to worry about. She sure is pretty. Cant wait to see her baby!!


----------



## Frankie (Mar 27, 2007)

Looks normal to me.



:

Very nice mare by the way. :aktion033:


----------



## Erica (Mar 27, 2007)

Your fine......

Here's Silver @ about 7 months along with her third foal, Streaker.......she gets huge. You'll/the marestarers think she's going to have twins when I put her under camera






She's almost at her 11 months now and is half hippo





Here's a maiden at the time @ 6 months along...


----------



## River Wood (Mar 27, 2007)

Looks good to me. Have seen a lot bigger than that



:


----------



## ponyboi09 (Mar 27, 2007)

she looks good to me too. Very pretty mare. Is she also the horse in your avatar? i noticed the high socks....

Will


----------



## FoRebel (Mar 27, 2007)

She's very pretty.... She's half the size of my mare that is due the end of may some time... My mare looks to be a little wider than Erica's Silver at only supposedly 9 months gestation. I wouldn't worry!


----------



## Devon (Mar 27, 2007)

: I LOVE her little head!!



: She looks normal to me


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 27, 2007)

Gorgeous mare!!!



: And she looks fine, very normal.....boy you should see one girl in my pasture....oh lord she looks like she couldbe carrying triplets.......I'll try to get a picture if it isn't to muddy tomorrow....



:


----------



## Rachel (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks for the reassurance everyone! I knew I had nothing to worry about.

Will - yes that is the same mare in my avatar and that picture was actually taken the day she went on the "date" with her stallion.

Karla - I went and took a look at your mares on that other thread. Holy cow Chloe is big! I'm guessing she is shorter than my girl though. Both your mares look so sweet and happy. I'll be watching for baby announcements!


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Mar 28, 2007)

I betcha its going to be a filly. All the mares at our barn, when they carry the baby on the right side it has ment filly!!!

:bgrin :saludando:

Alyx and Kid


----------



## Rachel (Mar 28, 2007)

Noooo not a filly! I got this mare 2 years ago and she was bred and had a filly. Last year I left her open. Her previous owner did say she has only had fillies in the past. Now I know sex is determined by the stallion, so I hope Puck breaks the cycle for her! In all actuality, I won't mind at all if she has a filly as long as it is okay. We'll see if carrying on the right = filly


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Mar 28, 2007)

OK. Is that your right or the mare's right? Also how does the needle and thread thing work again? Back and forth boy and circles girl? Or is it the other way around. Has anyone tried that before and been acurate?


----------



## Rachel (Mar 28, 2007)

It would be the mare's right, not your right.

As far as the ring test goes, if it moves in a circle it's a filly and in a straight line it's a colt. I don't consider this an accurate way of sexing a foal. It's just an old wive's tale, just something fun to do. This will be my third foal and it did happen to be right with the first two - a filly and a colt. It said colt this year for Dolly so I hope it continues to be right!


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Mar 28, 2007)

Cool. Thanks. I knew they were old wives tales but thought they might be fun. I was looking at a picture of my maiden mare and she looks like she is carrying on her left right now. I will have to watch that.


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Apr 1, 2007)

Thats a very nice mare! Can't wait to see her foal!


----------

